
Tiny Things Matter – The Story of a Stellar Lumens Exploit - synesso
https://medium.com/@orbit.lens/tiny-things-matter-or-detective-novel-featuring-stellar-dex-1f11e52c01d3
======
paulpauper
It's amazing the ingenuity you see from hackers when money is at stake,
especially something like crypto currency where there is no way to get it back

~~~
atomical
There sometimes is a way to get it back though. If the hacker tries to cash
out through an exchange he may be caught.

~~~
paulpauper
as far as i know the recovery rate for stolen crypoto currencies is zero

~~~
atomical
The FBI has seized Bitcoin a few times. It's likely that stolen cryptocurrency
will be recovered in the future because of chain analysis and exchanges like
Coinbase that want to score points with regulators.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/10/04/fbi-
silk...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/10/04/fbi-silk-road-
bitcoin-seizure/)

~~~
paulpauper
that was a huge exceptional case. most thefts are smaller and don't attract
much attention. anyone who is smart enough to steal a lot of coin is not gonna
dump them on coinbase. They are more likely slowly tumble them and sell them
offline or on small exchanges.

~~~
atomical
Small thefts of crypto are compareable to small theft of cash in the real
world?

------
Scoundreller
I'm surprised nobody created a Crypto-Jeopardy yet.

